# When is it time to say enough is a enough?



## kiwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok. So i have another blog up here.. But i've been dealing with a silent withdrawn male for the past month. He's not interested in anything. His basic reply to me every day is *kiss on lips "i'll see you when i get home". The when he gets home is a kiss on the lips and a walk out the door. I don't see or talk to him much after that. 

To be quite honest with you guys i've about had enough. I'm tired of shedding the tears for a man who doesn't seem to care. He can talk with everyone but me. And when something is important i'm the last to know about it. 

He doesn't sleep with me anymore. He'd rather sleep on the couch. 

I'm sorry but i've tried alot of different things... everything from withdrawing to trying to talk to him. When i talk to him , he gives me a blank stare. When i ignore him he doesn't seem to care. He doesn't cuddle with me, i have to ask him to cuddle with me instead. Half the time i spend sitting at the other end of the couch or at my comp. I'm tired of being an outcast. 

Any idea's?

Oh yeah and one more thing. He won't get a seperation or a divorce.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

How old is he?

Is he prone to depression?

draconis


----------



## kiwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm on the vurge of up right leaving. I can talk to him but i never get a responce back inless it's the shrug of the shoulders. he's 22. Not that i've ever known.


----------



## Melancholy (Nov 15, 2008)

If you're husband is having a tough time in his life at the moment, you should be there to help and support him, not just destroy his life further. I understand you have needs but try to work on finding out what is troubling him and being there to support him. I know it's easier to be selfish, but try thinking about him at the moment.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I went through deprssion for medical reasons, I honestly did just enough to make it through to th next day. I felt numb and in a haze at times. He might be depressed and putting on an act. Isn't it worth that one last effort to say that you did everything and have no regrets?

draconis


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

kiwolf-

I always say - If you are going to leave him anyway, why not give him an ultimatum? If he calls you bluff, you can go in peace.


----------



## Quenton (Nov 21, 2008)

kiwolf,

hate to be the bearer of bad news, but sound to me like an affair is in the process. i know this because he's treating you the exact same way i treated my wife when i had an affair, not that i'm proud of it, but it happened.

i started ignoring her. i'd reluctantly give her a light peck of a kiss when i got home from work, or from being "out". i started sleeping on the couch as i felt i was "cheating" if i slept with her, even though she was my wife. i never talked to her, never told her anything.

i really hope this isn't the case for you, but sounds exactly like me and my situation about 3 years removed. and, if it is, he'll deny everything...you'll have to catch him in the act. no two ways around it.

i'm sorry for being so blunt about this, but i swear, when i was reading your post, i had to reply and let you know what this looks like...even signed up with the site mainly just to post for you.

if you want to talk, or want more information let me know. i can give you my email address and we can privately talk and perhaps i can help. who knows??? thing is, somewhere along the line i got my head screwed back on straight, and we worked our marriage out. we still have our ups and downs, but everybody does, right?

so, if you wanna talk, just let me know...


----------



## kiwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

yes i'm looking for all the help i can get about now. Personal emails are ok.


----------



## shredderwife (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with Quenton , It is a signs of cheating base on his behavior because my husband treat me the same ways when he cheated on me last year.Why don't you mention to his friends about this and hear what they say?


----------

